# [Gesucht] UIQ 3 Software Development Kit



## PhaseV (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach dem UIQ 3 Software Development Kit für mein Sony Ericsson P1i. Die Offiziellen Anbieter haben den Support dafür eingestellt und auch sämtliche Downloads dazu von ihren Servern genommen. Hat jemand von das noch irgendwo entdeckt, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter 

mfg
SiLvErStAr2411


----------

